# Ariens ST1024 SHO



## ejames13 (Oct 19, 2018)

Seems like this is a somewhat rare model. From what I can tell it was only produced for a year or two back in the late 90's or early 2000's, then the SHO designation disappeared from the Arien's lineup until recent years. Does anyone have any info? Also is this a good deal? Can't tell whether he's asking $550 or $450 as the ad mentions both.

https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/d/ariens-st1024-sho/6766739801.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

On price he's asking $550 and he's warning the reader that in his opinion the value is close to that and not come in with a low ball offer like $450. 
10hp on a 24" is a really nice power to width ratio for chewing through deep or wet snow. I personally don't like the new looking augers as I think I see a sticker on them. Might just be another L & R marker but it looks like a price tag. Someone took the gearbox apart which is very evident by the "L" & "R" letter in yellow paint and the red RTV sealant on the front circular cover. Just an OCD thing but black RTV wouldn't have even been noticeable IMHO.
Mechanically red shouldn't be used anywhere because of it's vapors being corrosive in certain cases. Black or blue depending on application but red which was the first one developed was found to cause problems. 

If the repairs were done right I would think the $550 price is fair but not great for it's condition. I don't know if they are more sought after in your area which would add $$ to it.

.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I love the idea of that bigger impeller and the cast iron gearbox on a 24 inch machine....fair price if you had to have it, but for most usage a $250 ST 824 is pretty good.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

6 blade impeller


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I like the idea of the six blade impeller, but don't know the practicality of it.....my four blade on the ST824 digests the snow as well or better then the 6 blade larger diameter impellers on my ST1032 and ST1236


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

cranman said:


> I like the idea of the six blade impeller, but don't know the practicality of it.....my four blade on the ST824 digests the snow as well or better then the 6 blade larger diameter impellers on my ST1032 and ST1236



I wondered the same,. Seems like impellers throw snow better and farther when they are full, and a six-blader would less likely full. Plus, an impeller kit takes 50% longer to install ! LOL Seems like if it were better, everyone would do it - except for the extra cost.


----------

